# RAIN RAIN GO AWAY COME AGAIN SOME OTHER DAY



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

For those of you that live in parts of the country where rain and cloudy weather is more the norm than not, may God bless you. Here in Southeastern Pa. it's been like that since last Friday, and the weatherman/girl, doesn't see any change for quite a few more days. Talk about taking a valium!! I'm going to resort to drink soon. I don't know how anyone can stay chin up in this kind of weather when it seems to have no end. I've been trying to get some flagstone and brickwork done at one end of my railway where we have decided to make a major improvement. Every time I get started, it starts raining again. Sorry for the rant. I know that there are far worse things to complain about.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

* Please send it to Houston Texas.*


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Nothing but rain here in the Midwest! FLOODING etc. Good thing I live on a hill.....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That is why I left San Fransisco. It would start raining on Thursday and stop on Monday. Week ends sucked. 

Here in the desert there is not that much rain and no snow. 

Two days of Coulds here and I get cranky 

JJ


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Lets see if this reply works


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

What I was trying to say, in a reply to your post, Biblegrove, was, forget the rain that I am complaining about. Our thoughts are with those of you who live near that river. It seems each year brings new tradgedy.


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Ya' Dan... I feel your pain.... 3 days without rain in the last 30 days ! My mother-in-law was flooded out of her home and stays with us now. the forecast has rain in it for the next 7 days as well.. Sheesh.. Trading in the trains for those R/C boats !


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Maybe you can put yor mother-in-law on a one way boat home


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I haven't even run a single train yet, this season. Whenever I have the time... it rains. We will be in for another 5 to 7 days of rain this week. Can't even cut the grass. Its gotten so high that neighborhood kids are getting lost in my front lawn on their way to school.........


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yep, it has been raining off and on since Friday a week ago. I did manage to put up a small greenhouse while it was raining. I at the point in my building that I need to move dirt to fill in around my ladder roadbed, but I dont want to move mud.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

I live in Portland Oregon and I also feel your aggravation, we will get 1 or 2 nice days







and I will begin to think about putting the top down on my Jeep and then the rain comes back







, so I understand. I then look at the news and realize that I have nothing to complain about.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

The wettest spring on record here in northeast Ohio, with more of the wet stuff on the way. I must admit, though, that yesterday and most of today offered a welcome respite. We also had the most snow for this area this past winter, with Youngstown, Ohio, ranking eighth in the nation for the most snowfall.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I just saw the weather report for the next seven days. More of the same. Rain, rain again, more rain. Oh, did I mention rain.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I wish there was a way for you to send some of that rain down this way , we have in the 
forcast for Friday but we usually don't get any or very little. Looks like another dry summer 
for us, althought we have had more rain this spring than last year. Hope for some dry 
weather for you soon. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

A little bit of sun this afternoon


----------

